
Microsoft Flight Simulator players are chasing Hurricane Laura - mmhsieh
https://www.polygon.com/2020/8/27/21403992/microsoft-flight-simulator-storm-chasers-hurricane-laura
======
thekevinjones
This is awesome. Puts Twister to shame.

